# Speedstep-centrino: No table support [SOLVED]

## saimonm

Hi,

I'm trying to setup power management for a Dell Inspiron 510m.

I've having problems with the cpu frequency scaling support.

I'm pretty sure I have everything properly compiled into the kernel but I'm getting the following message:

```
speedstep-centrino: no table support for CPU model "Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz"
```

Also I have nothing in /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/

I've checked the forums and googled substantially but I haven't been able to find a solution.

If anyone has any ideas I'd really appreciate it...

Thanks

Saimon

Relevant information following:

```

iris linux # ps aux | grep acpi

root        17  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   20:24   0:00 [kacpid]

root      8217  0.0  0.0   1356   544 ?        Ss   20:24   0:00 /usr/sbin/acpid -c /etc/acpi/events

```

```
cat /proc/cpuinfo
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> iris linux # cat /proc/cpuinfo
> 
> processor       : 0
> ...

 

```
Linux version 2.6.10-gentoo-r6basic (root@livecd) (gcc version 3.3.5 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.5-r1, ssp-3.3.2-3, pie-8.7.7.1)) #1 Tue Jan 25 21:52:51 CET 2005

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003feaa000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003feaa000 - 0000000040000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec10000 - 00000000fec20000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000feda0000 - 00000000fee00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

126MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 261802

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 225280 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 32426 pages, LIFO batch:7

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 DELL                                  ) @ 0x000fdf00

ACPI: RSDT (v001 DELL    CPi R   0x27d40909 ASL  0x00000061) @ 0x3fef0000

ACPI: FADT (v001 DELL    CPi R   0x27d40909 ASL  0x00000061) @ 0x3fef0400

ACPI: DSDT (v001 INT430 SYSFexxx 0x00001001 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: ro root=/dev/hda7 video=vesafb:ywrap,pmipal,1024x768-32@85 splash=verbose,theme:emergence

Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- you can enable it with "lapic"

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (01808000)

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c054f000 soft=c054e000

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 65536 bytes)

Detected 1598.931 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 1032152k/1047208k available (2888k kernel code, 14300k reserved, 1295k data, 196k init, 129704k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 3170.30 BogoMIPS (lpj=1585152)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: afe9f9bf 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps:  afe9f9bf 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: After all inits, caps:        afe9f9bf 00000000 00000000 00000040

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz stepping 06

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0800)

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 588k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfc96e, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20041105

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 5 7) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIE._PRT]

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

** PCI interrupts are no longer routed automatically.  If this

** causes a device to stop working, it is probably because the

** driver failed to call pci_enable_device().  As a temporary

** workaround, the "pci=routeirq" argument restores the old

** behavior.  If this argument makes the device work again,

** please email the output of "lspci" to bjorn.helgaas@hp.com

** so I can fix the driver.

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x800-0x805 could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x808-0x80f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0xf400-0xf4fe has been reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x806-0x807 has been reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x810-0x85f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x860-0x87f has been reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x880-0x8bf has been reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x8c0-0x8df has been reserved

pnp: 00:07: ioport range 0x900-0x97f has been reserved

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0x7b0-0x7bb has been reserved

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0x7c0-0x7df has been reserved

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0xbb0-0xbbb has been reserved

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0xbc0-0xbdf has been reserved

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0xfb0-0xfbb has been reserved

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0xfc0-0xfdf has been reserved

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0x13b0-0x13bb has been reserved

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0x13c0-0x13df has been reserved

Machine check exception polling timer started.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1107462261.922:0): initialized

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.22 [Flags: R/W].

Initializing Cryptographic API

inotify device minor=63

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 855 Chipset.

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 940M

agpgart: Detected 892K stolen memory.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xf0000000

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 5

PCI: setting IRQ 5 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.6[B] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

input: PS/2 Generic Mouse on isa0060/serio1

input: PC Speaker

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7 [PCSPP(,...)]

lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

elevator: using anticipatory as default io scheduler

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ICH4: chipset revision 1

ICH4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xbfa0-0xbfa7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xbfa8-0xbfaf, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: FUJITSU MHT2040AH, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: HL-DT-STCD-RW/DVD-ROM GCC-4243N, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Probing IDE interface ide2...

ide2: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide3...

ide3: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide4...

ide4: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide5...

ide5: Wait for ready failed before probe !

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 78140160 sectors (40007 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 < hda5 hda6 hda7 >

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 8192 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (8181 buckets, 65448 max) - 300 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

speedstep-centrino: no table support for CPU model "Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz": 

ACPI wakeup devices: 

 LID PBTN PCI0 USB0  CH1 USB1 USB2 USB3 MODM PCIE 

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S4bios S5)

ReiserFS: hda7: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda7: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda7: journal params: device hda7, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda7: checking transaction log (hda7)

ReiserFS: hda7: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 196k freed

Adding 2000084k swap on /dev/hda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.2.3-k2-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2004 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:08.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

e100: eth0: e100_probe: addr 0xfcffd000, irq 11, MAC addr 00:11:43:3E:95:4A

Linux Kernel Card Services

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

PCI: Enabling device 0000:01:01.0 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:01.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:01:01.0 [1028:0164]

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0458, PCI irq 11

Socket status: 30000006

ohci1394: $Rev: 1223 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:01.1[B] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[11]  MMIO=[fcfff800-fcffffff]  Max Packet=[2048]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB 2.0 EHCI Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 11, pci mem 0xfaeffc00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 26 Oct 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 11, io base 0xbf80

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 11, io base 0xbf40

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 11, io base 0xbf20

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb 3-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

input: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [413c:3010] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[444fc0002413b830]

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49468 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 0.21

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2004 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:03.0[A] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

ReiserFS: hda5: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda5: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda5: journal params: device hda5, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda5: checking transaction log (hda5)

ReiserFS: hda5: Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS: hda6: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda6: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda6: journal params: device hda6, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda6: checking transaction log (hda6)

ReiserFS: hda6: Using r5 hash to sort names

intelfb: Framebuffer driver for Intel(R) 830M/845G/852GM/855GM/865G chipsets

intelfb: Version 0.9.2

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

allocation failed: out of vmalloc space - use vmalloc=<size> to increase size.

intelfb: Cannot remap FB region.

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

e100: eth0: e100_watchdog: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex

```

and

```

iris root # uname -a

Linux iris 2.6.10-gentoo-r6basic #1 Tue Jan 25 21:52:51 CET 2005 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

and kernel config:

```

                                                   [*] CPU Frequency scaling                                                                                 

│ │

  │ │                                         [ ]   Enable CPUfreq debugging                                                                            │ │

  │ │                                         < >   /proc/cpufreq interface (deprecated)                                                                │ │

  │ │                                               Default CPUFreq governor (userspace)  --->                                                          │ │

  │ │                                         <*>   'performance' governor                                                                              │ │

  │ │                                         <*>   'powersave' governor                                                                                │ │

  │ │                                         ---   'userspace' governor for userspace frequency scaling                                                │ │

  │ │                                         [ ]     /proc/sys/cpu/ interface (2.4. / OLD)                                                             │ │

  │ │                                         <*>   'ondemand' cpufreq policy governor                                                                  │ │

  │ │                                         <*>   CPU frequency table helpers                                                                         │ │

  │ │                                         ---   CPUFreq processor drivers                                                                           │ │

  │ │                                         <*> ACPI Processor P-States driver                                                                        │ │

  │ │                                         < > AMD Mobile K6-2/K6-3 PowerNow!                                                                        │ │

  │ │                                         < > AMD Mobile Athlon/Duron PowerNow!                                                                     │ │

  │ │                                         < > AMD Opteron/Athlon64 PowerNow!                                                                        │ │

  │ │                                         < > Cyrix MediaGX/NatSemi Geode Suspend Modulation                                                        │ │

  │ │                                         <*> Intel Enhanced SpeedStep                                                                              │ │

  │ │                                         [*]   Use ACPI tables to decode valid frequency/voltage pairs                                             │ │

  │ │                                         [*]   Built-in tables for Banias CPUs                                                                     │ │

  │ │                                         < > Intel Speedstep on ICH-M chipsets (ioport interface)                                                  │ │

  │ │                                         < > Intel SpeedStep on 440BX/ZX/MX chipsets (SMI interface)                                               │ │

  │ │                                         < > Intel Pentium 4 clock modulation                                                                      │ │

  │ │                                         < > nVidia nForce2 FSB changing                                                                           │ │

  │ │                                         < > Transmeta LongRun                                                                                     │ │

  │ │                                         < > VIA Cyrix III Longhaul                                                                                │ │

  │ │                                         --- shared options                                                                                        │ │

  │ │                                         [ ] /proc/acpi/processor/../performance interface (deprecated) 

```

[/code]

----------

## dnas

building Intel Enhanced SpeedStep in your kernel is not needed ... try to not build this in your kernel ... I'm also working with the same processor and works fine here ... I also have ACPI Processor P-States driver as a module in the kernel not build in ... 

```

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL is not set

```

----------

## saimonm

Hi dnas,

I recompiled the kernel via

```
make && make modules modules_install install
```

```
modules_update
```

removing support for enhanced speedstep and added 

ACPI Processor P-States driver as a module:

```

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m 

```

I added it to autoload (acpi-cpufreq), rebooted and now in dmesg I'm still getting the

 message about the speedstep no table support but I'm also getting this:

```

acpi_cpufreq: Unknown symbol acpi_processor_notify_smm

acpi_cpufreq: Unknown symbol acpi_processor_unregister_performance

acpi_cpufreq: Unknown symbol acpi_processor_register_performance

```

I didn't find anything helpfull in the forums,google about these entries just hackers patches etc...(Nothing that made sense to me at least  :Wink: .

Complete dmesg follows

```

Linux version 2.6.10-gentoo-r6basic (root@livecd) (gcc version 3.3.5 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.5-r1, ssp-3.3.2-3, pie-8.7.7.1)) #1 Tue Jan 25 21:52:51 CET 2005

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003feaa000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003feaa000 - 0000000040000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec10000 - 00000000fec20000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000feda0000 - 00000000fee00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

126MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 261802

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 225280 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 32426 pages, LIFO batch:7

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 DELL                                  ) @ 0x000fdf00

ACPI: RSDT (v001 DELL    CPi R   0x27d40909 ASL  0x00000061) @ 0x3fef0000

ACPI: FADT (v001 DELL    CPi R   0x27d40909 ASL  0x00000061) @ 0x3fef0400

ACPI: DSDT (v001 INT430 SYSFexxx 0x00001001 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: ro root=/dev/hda7 video=vesafb:ywrap,pmipal,1024x768-32@85 splash=verbose,theme:emergence

Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- you can enable it with "lapic"

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (01808000)

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c054f000 soft=c054e000

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 65536 bytes)

Detected 1598.912 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 1032152k/1047208k available (2888k kernel code, 14300k reserved, 1295k data, 196k init, 129704k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 3170.30 BogoMIPS (lpj=1585152)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: afe9f9bf 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps:  afe9f9bf 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: After all inits, caps:        afe9f9bf 00000000 00000000 00000040

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz stepping 06

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0800)

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 588k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfc96e, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20041105

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 5 7) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIE._PRT]

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

** PCI interrupts are no longer routed automatically.  If this

** causes a device to stop working, it is probably because the

** driver failed to call pci_enable_device().  As a temporary

** workaround, the "pci=routeirq" argument restores the old

** behavior.  If this argument makes the device work again,

** please email the output of "lspci" to bjorn.helgaas@hp.com

** so I can fix the driver.

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x800-0x805 could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x808-0x80f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0xf400-0xf4fe has been reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x806-0x807 has been reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x810-0x85f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x860-0x87f has been reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x880-0x8bf has been reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x8c0-0x8df has been reserved

pnp: 00:07: ioport range 0x900-0x97f has been reserved

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0x7b0-0x7bb has been reserved

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0x7c0-0x7df has been reserved

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0xbb0-0xbbb has been reserved

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0xbc0-0xbdf has been reserved

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0xfb0-0xfbb has been reserved

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0xfc0-0xfdf has been reserved

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0x13b0-0x13bb has been reserved

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0x13c0-0x13df has been reserved

Machine check exception polling timer started.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1107498635.236:0): initialized

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.22 [Flags: R/W].

Initializing Cryptographic API

inotify device minor=63

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 855 Chipset.

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 940M

agpgart: Detected 892K stolen memory.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xf0000000

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 5

PCI: setting IRQ 5 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.6[B] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

input: PS/2 Generic Mouse on isa0060/serio1

input: PC Speaker

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7 [PCSPP(,...)]

lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

elevator: using anticipatory as default io scheduler

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ICH4: chipset revision 1

ICH4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xbfa0-0xbfa7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xbfa8-0xbfaf, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: FUJITSU MHT2040AH, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: HL-DT-STCD-RW/DVD-ROM GCC-4243N, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Probing IDE interface ide2...

ide2: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide3...

ide3: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide4...

ide4: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide5...

ide5: Wait for ready failed before probe !

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 78140160 sectors (40007 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 < hda5 hda6 hda7 >

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 8192 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (8181 buckets, 65448 max) - 300 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

speedstep-centrino: no table support for CPU model "Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz": 

ACPI wakeup devices: 

 LID PBTN PCI0 USB0  CH1 USB1 USB2 USB3 MODM PCIE 

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S4bios S5)

ReiserFS: hda7: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda7: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda7: journal params: device hda7, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda7: checking transaction log (hda7)

ReiserFS: hda7: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 196k freed

Adding 2000084k swap on /dev/hda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.2.3-k2-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2004 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:08.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

e100: eth0: e100_probe: addr 0xfcffd000, irq 11, MAC addr 00:11:43:3E:95:4A

Linux Kernel Card Services

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

PCI: Enabling device 0000:01:01.0 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:01.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:01:01.0 [1028:0164]

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0458, PCI irq 11

Socket status: 30000006

ohci1394: $Rev: 1223 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:01.1[B] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[11]  MMIO=[fcfff800-fcffffff]  Max Packet=[2048]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB 2.0 EHCI Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 11, pci mem 0xfaeffc00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 26 Oct 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 11, io base 0xbf80

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 11, io base 0xbf40

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 11, io base 0xbf20

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb 3-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

input: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [413c:3010] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[444fc0002413b830]

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49480 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 0.21

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2004 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:03.0[A] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

acpi_cpufreq: Unknown symbol acpi_processor_notify_smm

acpi_cpufreq: Unknown symbol acpi_processor_unregister_performance

acpi_cpufreq: Unknown symbol acpi_processor_register_performance

ReiserFS: hda5: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda5: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda5: journal params: device hda5, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda5: checking transaction log (hda5)

ReiserFS: hda5: Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS: hda6: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda6: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda6: journal params: device hda6, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda6: checking transaction log (hda6)

ReiserFS: hda6: Using r5 hash to sort names

intelfb: Framebuffer driver for Intel(R) 830M/845G/852GM/855GM/865G chipsets

intelfb: Version 0.9.2

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

allocation failed: out of vmalloc space - use vmalloc=<size> to increase size.

intelfb: Cannot remap FB region.

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

e100: eth0: e100_watchdog: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex

```

----------

## saimonm

Hi,

I also tried adding cpufreq debug support. I compiled it into the kernel

```
CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG=y
```

and in dmesg it complains about this option not existing:

```

Kernel command line: ro root=/dev/hda7 video=vesafb:ywrap,pmipal,1024x768-32@85

splash=verbose,theme:emergence cpufreq.debug=7

Unknown boot option `cpufreq.debug=7': ignoring

```

----------

## saimonm

I also added in Power Management debug and acpi debug and I still get not much more info

than before and it doesn't recognize the cpufreq.debug boot option.

See...

```

CONFIG_PM_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG=y

```

```

acpi_cpufreq: Unknown symbol cpufreq_debug_printk

acpi_cpufreq: Unknown symbol acpi_processor_notify_smm

acpi_cpufreq: Unknown symbol acpi_processor_unregister_performance

acpi_cpufreq: Unknown symbol acpi_processor_register_performance

```

Still can't find any info on 'Unknown symbol cpufreq_debug_printk'

At wits end now  :Sad: 

Full dmesg:

```

Linux version 2.6.10-gentoo-r6basic (root@livecd) (gcc version 3.3.5 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.5-r1, ssp-3.3.2-3, pie-8.7.7.1)) #1 Tue Jan 25 21:52:51 CET 2005

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003feaa000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003feaa000 - 0000000040000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec10000 - 00000000fec20000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000feda0000 - 00000000fee00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

126MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 261802

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 225280 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 32426 pages, LIFO batch:7

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 DELL                                  ) @ 0x000fdf00

ACPI: RSDT (v001 DELL    CPi R   0x27d40909 ASL  0x00000061) @ 0x3fef0000

ACPI: FADT (v001 DELL    CPi R   0x27d40909 ASL  0x00000061) @ 0x3fef0400

ACPI: DSDT (v001 INT430 SYSFexxx 0x00001001 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: ro root=/dev/hda7 video=vesafb:ywrap,pmipal,1024x768-32@85 splash=verbose,theme:emergence cpufreq.debug=7

Unknown boot option `cpufreq.debug=7': ignoring

Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- you can enable it with "lapic"

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (01808000)

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c054f000 soft=c054e000

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 65536 bytes)

Detected 1598.892 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 1032152k/1047208k available (2888k kernel code, 14300k reserved, 1295k data, 196k init, 129704k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 3170.30 BogoMIPS (lpj=1585152)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: afe9f9bf 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps:  afe9f9bf 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: After all inits, caps:        afe9f9bf 00000000 00000000 00000040

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz stepping 06

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0800)

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 588k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfc96e, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20041105

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 5 7) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIE._PRT]

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

** PCI interrupts are no longer routed automatically.  If this

** causes a device to stop working, it is probably because the

** driver failed to call pci_enable_device().  As a temporary

** workaround, the "pci=routeirq" argument restores the old

** behavior.  If this argument makes the device work again,

** please email the output of "lspci" to bjorn.helgaas@hp.com

** so I can fix the driver.

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x800-0x805 could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x808-0x80f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0xf400-0xf4fe has been reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x806-0x807 has been reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x810-0x85f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x860-0x87f has been reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x880-0x8bf has been reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x8c0-0x8df has been reserved

pnp: 00:07: ioport range 0x900-0x97f has been reserved

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0x7b0-0x7bb has been reserved

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0x7c0-0x7df has been reserved

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0xbb0-0xbbb has been reserved

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0xbc0-0xbdf has been reserved

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0xfb0-0xfbb has been reserved

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0xfc0-0xfdf has been reserved

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0x13b0-0x13bb has been reserved

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0x13c0-0x13df has been reserved

Machine check exception polling timer started.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1107501520.162:0): initialized

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.22 [Flags: R/W].

Initializing Cryptographic API

inotify device minor=63

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 855 Chipset.

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 940M

agpgart: Detected 892K stolen memory.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xf0000000

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 5

PCI: setting IRQ 5 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.6[B] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

input: PS/2 Generic Mouse on isa0060/serio1

input: PC Speaker

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7 [PCSPP(,...)]

lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

elevator: using anticipatory as default io scheduler

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ICH4: chipset revision 1

ICH4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xbfa0-0xbfa7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xbfa8-0xbfaf, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: FUJITSU MHT2040AH, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: HL-DT-STCD-RW/DVD-ROM GCC-4243N, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Probing IDE interface ide2...

ide2: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide3...

ide3: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide4...

ide4: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide5...

ide5: Wait for ready failed before probe !

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 78140160 sectors (40007 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 < hda5 hda6 hda7 >

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 8192 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (8181 buckets, 65448 max) - 300 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

speedstep-centrino: no table support for CPU model "Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz": 

ACPI wakeup devices: 

 LID PBTN PCI0 USB0  CH1 USB1 USB2 USB3 MODM PCIE 

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S4bios S5)

ReiserFS: hda7: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda7: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda7: journal params: device hda7, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda7: checking transaction log (hda7)

ReiserFS: hda7: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 196k freed

Adding 2000084k swap on /dev/hda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.2.3-k2-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2004 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:08.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

e100: eth0: e100_probe: addr 0xfcffd000, irq 11, MAC addr 00:11:43:3E:95:4A

Linux Kernel Card Services

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

PCI: Enabling device 0000:01:01.0 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:01.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:01:01.0 [1028:0164]

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0458, PCI irq 11

Socket status: 30000006

ohci1394: $Rev: 1223 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:01.1[B] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[11]  MMIO=[fcfff800-fcffffff]  Max Packet=[2048]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB 2.0 EHCI Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 11, pci mem 0xfaeffc00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 26 Oct 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 11, io base 0xbf80

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 11, io base 0xbf40

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 11, io base 0xbf20

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb 3-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

input: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [413c:3010] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[444fc0002413b830]

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49500 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 0.21

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2004 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:03.0[A] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

acpi_cpufreq: Unknown symbol cpufreq_debug_printk

acpi_cpufreq: Unknown symbol acpi_processor_notify_smm

acpi_cpufreq: Unknown symbol acpi_processor_unregister_performance

acpi_cpufreq: Unknown symbol acpi_processor_register_performance

ReiserFS: hda5: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda5: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda5: journal params: device hda5, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda5: checking transaction log (hda5)

ReiserFS: hda5: Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS: hda6: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda6: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda6: journal params: device hda6, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda6: checking transaction log (hda6)

ReiserFS: hda6: Using r5 hash to sort names

hda: dma_intr: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: set_drive_speed_status: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was 100

intelfb: Framebuffer driver for Intel(R) 830M/845G/852GM/855GM/865G chipsets

intelfb: Version 0.9.2

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

allocation failed: out of vmalloc space - use vmalloc=<size> to increase size.

intelfb: Cannot remap FB region.

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

e100: eth0: e100_watchdog: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex

```

----------

## saimonm

Hi,

I'm just throwing out ideas here but could this be in any way related to my CFLAGS:

```
CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -mfpmath=sse -funroll-loops""
```

??

----------

## saimonm

Hi,

I've tried re-adding the enhanced speedstep-centrino option 

```

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=m

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_TABLE=y

```

but this time compiling it as a module and autoloading it.

Result:

```

acpi_cpufreq: Unknown symbol cpufreq_debug_printk

acpi_cpufreq: Unknown symbol acpi_processor_notify_smm

acpi_cpufreq: Unknown symbol acpi_processor_unregister_performance

acpi_cpufreq: Unknown symbol acpi_processor_register_performance

speedstep_centrino: Unknown symbol cpufreq_debug_printk

speedstep_centrino: Unknown symbol acpi_processor_notify_smm

speedstep_centrino: Unknown symbol acpi_processor_unregister_performance

speedstep_centrino: Unknown symbol acpi_processor_register_performance

```

I get the impression that this is not a hardware issue but software.

Am I on the right track? The strange thing is , is that after googling for the above symbols I can't find anything and nothing in the forums either.

Could someone lend me a hand here. I'm pretty stuck atm.

Thanks

Saimon

----------

## saimonm

Hi dnas,

As I still haven't got anywhere with this could you please post the following items for me so I can compare your setup with mine:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - cat /proc/cpuinfo
> 
> - dmesg
> ...

 

Much appreciated...

Thanks...

----------

## Tucker

Hi saimonm,

you never mentioned the processor family you configured your kernel for. Is it really

Pentium M ?

And: my processor/chipset matches exactly yours. If you still encounter problems, i will

post my configs. (Everything is working fine here)

Tucker

----------

## jmack1010

visit acpi.sf.net and patch your kernel.  it may be that your version of acpi does not very well support enhanced speedstep.  

joe

----------

## saimonm

Hi,

Thanks guys for your posts. I was beggining to lose hope  :Wink: 

Tucker, 

I decided to play it safe and go with gcc 3.3.x and so configured the kernel for pentium3. (i686) (I posted my cflags earlier in this thread.)

I went with pentium3 as after having a good look around the forums it seemed the most prudent thing to do.

Perhaps I might need to try gcc 3.4.x and pentium-M but as it's still masked I'm hesitant. 

jmack1010,

I was just about to patch the kernel with the 2.6.10 patch from acpi but I was investigating possible patches to speedstep-centrino.c (As recommended by Jordi Cucurull (http://www.ccd.uab.es/~jordicj/linux/inspiron510m.php3)) beforehand.

The one I found on at Tuxmobil.org (http://tuxmobil.org/centrino.html) doesn't seem to be patched against 2.6.10.

I'm using 2.6.10 gentoo dev sources r6.

I'm also investigating the possibility that my dsdt is faulty. It has been compiled with Microsoft's compiler and is thus likely to be faulty. Though If I do find errors I'm going to have a hard time fixing them.  :Sad: 

I'll patch my kernel with the acpi patches as a first step and see what happens.

Then progressively try other things.

Tucker, 

what kernel are you using? Is it patched at all? Could you post the bit in speedstep-centrino.c about vendor, model,stepping masks? Is it a dell?

One other thing. The howto at gentoo-wiki for fixing common acpi problems (http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Fix_Common_ACPI_Problems) suggests that >= 2.6.9 kernels have the ability for the user to specify the dsdt to be loaded upon booting but I could have sworn that my kernel does not allow that. I can't be sure as I'm at work but I'm around 85% sure. I'll check tonight, though.

Thanks again for helping me out here...

Saimon

----------

## Tucker

Hi Saimon,

I'll think, i made it. Still not sure of course, but i was able to reproduce your error. And let us give a chance:

Perhaps you misunderstood me somehow: with processor-family in my last post i did not thaught about your CFLAGS (there are correct, the pentium m ist based on a pentium 3 with some enhancements), but about the processor type/family in the kernel-config.

So i played a little bit with the settings (my kernel ist 2.6.10-r7, and I can't set both acpi processor p-states and enhanced speedstep at the same time) and i got your error!

With the enhanced speedstep compiled in and a processor-type like "just" a pentium 3, dmesg showed me "no table support for....". You'll have to set the processor type to pentium m!

Hope, thats the solution. By the way, your second dmesg-output showed the same error with disabled speedstep-centrino. That can't be. Probably forgot to mount /boot ??    :Wink: 

Ok, here are my settings and infos:

```
micha@schleppi ~ $ cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 13

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz

stepping        : 6

cpu MHz         : 1594.812

cache size      : 2048 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr mce cx8 sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss tm pbe est tm2

bogomips        : 3153.92

```

Same as yours.

The Kernel-Config:

```
#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

<snip>

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

CONFIG_MPENTIUMM=y

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

...

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND is not set

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=m

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=m

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=m

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

# CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER is not set

...

APM is not set

...

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_24_API is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=m

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL is not set

```

I tried to find out wether to use P-Tables or centrino-speedstep. But i came to no solution - just because the centrino-speedstep is more specific, i made this choice. Both worked fine for me.

Then i put of course all the modules in modules.autoload/kernel-2.6 and perfect! I was able to set the speed by hand.

Just as info: i'm still playing around with the several daemons. cpufreqd is my favourite by now. but i'm sure i'll keep on testing and playing (it's just one week old, my new "baby").

Ah: here are my CFLAGS (found them somewhere on the forum / net). Working fine so far.

```
CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O2 -mmmx -msse -msse2 -funroll-loops -pipe -mfpmath=sse,387 -fomit-frame-pointer"

```

Now just hoping, my long post was not ... 

cu, tucker

sry for my english

----------

## saimonm

Hi,

First experiment didn't work.

I applied the acpi.sf.net patch for 2.6.10  

http://ftp.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/lenb/acpi/patches/release/2.6.10/acpi-20050125-2.6.10.diff.bz2

(Patching went well), checked the processor-family in the kernel. It was already correctly set as pentium m. and recompiled.

I'm still getting the exact same error.

```

...

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

# CPU Frequency scaling

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_24_API is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

# CPUFreq processor drivers

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

...

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

# CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=m

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

# CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

...

CONFIG_PM_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER is not set

...

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI_IBM is not set

...

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

[b]CONFIG_MPENTIUMM=y[/b]

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

```

I'm now only autoloading the speedstep-centrino module:

```

#acpi-cpufreq

speedstep-centrino

```

and the result:

```

Linux version 2.6.10-gentoo-r6basic (root@livecd) (gcc version 3.3.5 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.5-r1, ssp-3.3.2-3, pie-8.7.7.1)) #1 Tue Jan 25 21:52:51 CET 2005

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003feaa000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003feaa000 - 0000000040000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec10000 - 00000000fec20000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000feda0000 - 00000000fee00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

126MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 261802

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 225280 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 32426 pages, LIFO batch:7

DMI 2.3 present.

[b]ACPI: RSDP (v000 DELL                                  ) @ 0x000fdf00

ACPI: RSDT (v001 DELL    CPi R   0x27d5011c ASL  0x00000061) @ 0x3fef0000

ACPI: FADT (v001 DELL    CPi R   0x27d5011c ASL  0x00000061) @ 0x3fef0400

ACPI: DSDT (v001 INT430 SYSFexxx 0x00001001 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000[/b]

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: ro root=/dev/hda7 video=vesafb:ywrap,pmipal,1024x768-32@85 splash=verbose,theme:emergence

Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- you can enable it with "lapic"

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (01808000)

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c054f000 soft=c054e000

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 65536 bytes)

Detected 1598.950 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 1032152k/1047208k available (2888k kernel code, 14300k reserved, 1295k data, 196k init, 129704k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 3170.30 BogoMIPS (lpj=1585152)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: afe9f9bf 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps:  afe9f9bf 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: After all inits, caps:        afe9f9bf 00000000 00000000 00000040

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz stepping 06

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0800)

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 588k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfc96e, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20041105

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 5 7) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIE._PRT]

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

** PCI interrupts are no longer routed automatically.  If this

** causes a device to stop working, it is probably because the

** driver failed to call pci_enable_device().  As a temporary

** workaround, the "pci=routeirq" argument restores the old

** behavior.  If this argument makes the device work again,

** please email the output of "lspci" to bjorn.helgaas@hp.com

** so I can fix the driver.

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x800-0x805 could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x808-0x80f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0xf400-0xf4fe has been reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x806-0x807 has been reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x810-0x85f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x860-0x87f has been reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x880-0x8bf has been reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x8c0-0x8df has been reserved

pnp: 00:07: ioport range 0x900-0x97f has been reserved

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0x7b0-0x7bb has been reserved

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0x7c0-0x7df has been reserved

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0xbb0-0xbbb has been reserved

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0xbc0-0xbdf has been reserved

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0xfb0-0xfbb has been reserved

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0xfc0-0xfdf has been reserved

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0x13b0-0x13bb has been reserved

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0x13c0-0x13df has been reserved

Machine check exception polling timer started.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1107988799.298:0): initialized

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.22 [Flags: R/W].

Initializing Cryptographic API

inotify device minor=63

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 855 Chipset.

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 940M

agpgart: Detected 892K stolen memory.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xf0000000

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 5

PCI: setting IRQ 5 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.6[B] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

input: PS/2 Generic Mouse on isa0060/serio1

input: PC Speaker

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7 [PCSPP(,...)]

lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

elevator: using anticipatory as default io scheduler

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ICH4: chipset revision 1

ICH4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xbfa0-0xbfa7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xbfa8-0xbfaf, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: FUJITSU MHT2040AH, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: HL-DT-STCD-RW/DVD-ROM GCC-4243N, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Probing IDE interface ide2...

ide2: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide3...

ide3: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide4...

ide4: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide5...

ide5: Wait for ready failed before probe !

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 78140160 sectors (40007 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 < hda5 hda6 hda7 >

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 8192 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (8181 buckets, 65448 max) - 300 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

[b]speedstep-centrino: no table support for CPU model "Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz": 

ACPI wakeup devices: 

 LID PBTN PCI0 USB0  CH1 USB1 USB2 USB3 MODM PCIE 

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S4bios S5)[/b]

ReiserFS: hda7: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda7: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda7: journal params: device hda7, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda7: checking transaction log (hda7)

ReiserFS: hda7: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 196k freed

Adding 2000084k swap on /dev/hda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.2.3-k2-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2004 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:08.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

e100: eth0: e100_probe: addr 0xfcffd000, irq 11, MAC addr 00:11:43:3E:95:4A

Linux Kernel Card Services

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

PCI: Enabling device 0000:01:01.0 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:01.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:01:01.0 [1028:0164]

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0458, PCI irq 11

Socket status: 30000006

ohci1394: $Rev: 1223 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:01.1[B] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[11]  MMIO=[fcfff800-fcffffff]  Max Packet=[2048]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB 2.0 EHCI Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 11, pci mem 0xfaeffc00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 26 Oct 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 11, io base 0xbf80

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 11, io base 0xbf40

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 11, io base 0xbf20

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb 3-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

input: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [413c:3010] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[444fc0002413b830]

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49488 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 0.21

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2004 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:03.0[A] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

[b]speedstep_centrino: Unknown symbol cpufreq_debug_printk

speedstep_centrino: Unknown symbol acpi_processor_notify_smm

speedstep_centrino: Unknown symbol acpi_processor_unregister_performance

speedstep_centrino: Unknown symbol acpi_processor_register_performance[/b]

ReiserFS: hda5: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda5: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda5: journal params: device hda5, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda5: checking transaction log (hda5)

ReiserFS: hda5: Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS: hda6: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda6: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda6: journal params: device hda6, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda6: checking transaction log (hda6)

ReiserFS: hda6: Using r5 hash to sort names

hda: dma_intr: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: set_drive_speed_status: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was 100

intelfb: Framebuffer driver for Intel(R) 830M/845G/852GM/855GM/865G chipsets

intelfb: Version 0.9.2

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

allocation failed: out of vmalloc space - use vmalloc=<size> to increase size.

intelfb: Cannot remap FB region.

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

e100: eth0: e100_watchdog: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex

```

You had given me a ray of hope with the suggestion about the processor family. But when I saw I had already correctly set it I was dismayed. It appears the acpi patch has done nothing either.

----------

## saimonm

I just tried recompiling my dsdt with the intel compiler and I'm getting this:

```

Intel ACPI Component Architecture

ASL Optimizing Compiler / AML Disassembler version 20041203 [Feb  9 2005]

Copyright (C) 2000 - 2004 Intel Corporation

Supports ACPI Specification Revision 2.0c

dsdt.dsl   677:     Method (\_WAK, 1, NotSerialized)

Warning  2026 -                 ^ Reserved method must return a value (_WAK)

dsdt.dsl  1966:                 Method (_S0D, 0, NotSerialized)

Warning  2033 -      Unknown reserved name ^  (_S0D)

dsdt.dsl  2018:                 Method (_S0D, 0, NotSerialized)

Warning  2033 -      Unknown reserved name ^  (_S0D)

dsdt.dsl  2074:                 Method (_S0D, 0, NotSerialized)

Warning  2033 -      Unknown reserved name ^  (_S0D)

dsdt.dsl  2118:                 Method (_S0D, 0, NotSerialized)

Warning  2033 -      Unknown reserved name ^  (_S0D)

dsdt.dsl  2856:                     Return (Package (0x00) {})

Warning  2018 -    Effective AML package length is zero ^

ASL Input:  dsdt.dsl - 3212 lines, 94258 bytes, 1244 keywords

AML Output: DSDT.aml - 12456 bytes 480 named objects 764 executable opcodes

Compilation complete. 0 Errors, 6 Warnings, 0 Remarks, 318 Optimizations

```

As it seems to be only warnings, perhaps my dsdt is fine, in which case I'm even more lost than before.  :Sad: 

help ...

----------

## saimonm

I also tried setting the acpi_os_name kernel parameter to "Windows 2001" after grepping the dsdt.dsl for OS and finding an if statement for Windows XP

From dsl:

```

376:            If (CondRefOf (\_OSI, Local0))

378:                If (\_OSI (WXP))

385:                If (STRE (\_OS, W98S))

390:                If (STRE (\_OS, NT5S))

395:                If (STRE (\_OS, WINM))

    Name (WXP, "Windows 2001")

```

But although this kernel param was recognised, the result was the same:

```

Kernel command line: ro root=/dev/hda7 video=vesafb:ywrap,pmipal,1024x768-32@85 splash=verbose,theme:emergence acpi_os_name="Windows 2001" cpufreq.debug=7

Unknown boot option `cpufreq.debug=7': ignoring

<snip>

ACPI: Overriding _OS definition to 'Windows 2001'

<snip>

speedstep-centrino: no table support for CPU model "Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz": 

ACPI wakeup devices: 

 LID PBTN PCI0 USB0  CH1 USB1 USB2 USB3 MODM PCIE 

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S4bios S5)

<snip>

speedstep_centrino: Unknown symbol cpufreq_debug_printk

speedstep_centrino: Unknown symbol acpi_processor_notify_smm

speedstep_centrino: Unknown symbol acpi_processor_unregister_performance

speedstep_centrino: Unknown symbol acpi_processor_register_performance

```

What I keep coming back to is these 'Unknown symbols'? Why would I be getting them? I keep getting the feeling that this is somehow related to my cflags being set to pentium 3 or the gcc. I don't know really. 

But it's strange that it doesn't recognize the cpufreq.debug boot option when I have it explicitly compiled into my kernel.

----------

## Tucker

ok, CFLAGS and gcc. Perhaps.

I took a short look in my kernel-code (2.6.10-r7) and the Makefiles in /arch/i386 and beneath. they play around with the -mtune=... flags which is the followup of the deprecated -mcpu. Must not a problem, but your compiler is 3.3.5 (according to the dmesg) and i think, it doesn't know about -mtune

gcc-3.3.5 and i386

gcc-3.4.3 and i386

Might be a reason, why the speedstep-centrino module is left out. Just give some debug-hacks in the sources a chance.

Tucker[/url]

----------

## Tucker

Take a look at the kernels changelog at kernel.org

its full with acpi, speedstep and ...

the first post after a merry christmas was

 *Quote:*   

> <torvalds@ppc970.osdl.org>
> 
> 	Don't use "-march=pentium3" for gcc tuning.
> 
> 	rth tells me that some versions of gcc may end up using the
> ...

 

but: tbh, never heard about such a problem (3.3.5 and 2.6.10).   :Question:  [/quote]

----------

## saimonm

So you reckon I should try changing my cflags to :

```

-march=i686 -mtune=xxxx

```

I suppose for mtune you would presumable add -mtune=pentium3 for gcc 3.3.5

I'll have a look at the kernel changelog and se if anything jumps out at me  :Wink: 

Just adding this in for consistency and future reference  :Wink: 

```

# dmidecode 2.5

SMBIOS 2.3 present.

61 structures occupying 2310 bytes.

Table at 0x000F8D00.

Handle 0xDA00

   DMI type 218, 89 bytes.

   OEM-specific Type

      Header and Data:

         DA 59 00 DA B2 00 0D 1F 0F 37 40 7D 00 00 00 00

         00 7E 00 02 00 00 00 90 00 04 00 00 00 91 00 04

         00 01 00 92 00 04 00 02 00 00 80 00 80 01 00 00

         A0 00 A0 01 00 05 80 05 80 01 00 01 F0 01 F0 00

         00 02 F0 02 F0 00 00 03 F0 03 F0 00 00 04 F0 04

         F0 00 00 FF FF 00 00 00 00

Handle 0x0000

   DMI type 0, 20 bytes.

   BIOS Information

      Vendor: Dell Inc.

      Version: A09

      Release Date: 01/28/2005

      Address: 0xF0000

      Runtime Size: 64 kB

      ROM Size: 512 kB

      Characteristics:

         ISA is supported

         PCI is supported

         PC Card (PCMCIA) is supported

         PNP is supported

         APM is supported

         BIOS is upgradeable

         BIOS shadowing is allowed

         Boot from CD is supported

         Selectable boot is supported

         3.5"/720 KB floppy services are supported (int 13h)

         Print screen service is supported (int 5h)

         8042 keyboard services are supported (int 9h)

         Serial services are supported (int 14h)

         Printer services are supported (int 17h)

         CGA/mono video services are supported (int 10h)

         ACPI is supported

         USB legacy is supported

         AGP is supported

         Smart battery is supported

         BIOS boot specification is supported

         Function key-initiated network boot is supported

Handle 0x0100

   DMI type 1, 25 bytes.

   System Information

      Manufacturer: Dell Inc.

      Product Name: Inspiron 510m                   

      Version: Not Specified

      Serial Number: XXXXXXX

      UUID: XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

      Wake-up Type: Power Switch

Handle 0x0200

   DMI type 2, 9 bytes.

   Base Board Information

      Manufacturer: Dell Inc.

      Product Name: 0H1908

      Version:    

      Serial Number: .XXXXXXX.XXXXXXXXXX.

Handle 0x0300

   DMI type 3, 13 bytes.

   Chassis Information

      Manufacturer: Dell Inc.

      Type: Portable

      Lock: Not Present

      Version: Not Specified

      Serial Number: XXXXXXX

      Asset Tag: Not Specified

      Boot-up State: Safe

      Power Supply State: Safe

      Thermal State: Safe

      Security Status: None

Handle 0x0301

   DMI type 126, 13 bytes.

   Inactive

Handle 0x0400

   DMI type 4, 32 bytes.

   Processor Information

      Socket Designation: Microprocessor

      Type: Central Processor

      Family: Pentium M

      Manufacturer: Intel

      ID: XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

      Signature: Type 0, Family 6, Model 13, Stepping 6

      Flags:

         FPU (Floating-point unit on-chip)

         VME (Virtual mode extension)

         DE (Debugging extension)

         PSE (Page size extension)

         TSC (Time stamp counter)

         MSR (Model specific registers)

         MCE (Machine check exception)

         CX8 (CMPXCHG8 instruction supported)

         SEP (Fast system call)

         MTRR (Memory type range registers)

         PGE (Page global enable)

         MCA (Machine check architecture)

         CMOV (Conditional move instruction supported)

         PAT (Page attribute table)

         CLFSH (CLFLUSH instruction supported)

         DS (Debug store)

         ACPI (ACPI supported)

         MMX (MMX technology supported)

         FXSR (Fast floating-point save and restore)

         SSE (Streaming SIMD extensions)

         SSE2 (Streaming SIMD extensions 2)

         SS (Self-snoop)

         TM (Thermal monitor supported)

         SBF (Signal break on FERR)

      Version: Not Specified

      Voltage: 3.3 V

      External Clock: 133 MHz

      Max Speed: 1800 MHz

      Current Speed: 1600 MHz

      Status: Populated, Enabled

      Upgrade: None

      L1 Cache Handle: 0x0700

      L2 Cache Handle: 0x0701

      L3 Cache Handle: Not Provided

Handle 0x0700

   DMI type 7, 19 bytes.

   Cache Information

      Socket Designation: Not Specified

      Configuration: Enabled, Not Socketed, Level 1

      Operational Mode: Write Back

      Location: Internal

      Installed Size: 8 KB

      Maximum Size: 8 KB

      Supported SRAM Types:

         Unknown

      Installed SRAM Type: Unknown

      Speed: Unknown

      Error Correction Type: None

      System Type: Data

      Associativity: 4-way Set-associative

Handle 0x0701

   DMI type 7, 19 bytes.

   Cache Information

      Socket Designation: Not Specified

      Configuration: Enabled, Not Socketed, Level 2

      Operational Mode: Varies With Memory Address

      Location: Internal

      Installed Size: 2048 KB

      Maximum Size: 2048 KB

      Supported SRAM Types:

         Pipeline Burst

      Installed SRAM Type: Pipeline Burst

      Speed: 15 ns

      Error Correction Type: None

      System Type: Unified

      Associativity: Other

Handle 0x0800

   DMI type 8, 9 bytes.

   Port Connector Information

      Internal Reference Designator: PARALLEL

      Internal Connector Type: None

      External Reference Designator: Not Specified

      External Connector Type: DB-25 female

      Port Type: Parallel Port PS/2

Handle 0x0801

   DMI type 8, 9 bytes.

   Port Connector Information

      Internal Reference Designator: SERIAL1

      Internal Connector Type: None

      External Reference Designator: Not Specified

      External Connector Type: DB-9 male

      Port Type: Serial Port 16550A Compatible

Handle 0x0803

   DMI type 126, 9 bytes.

   Inactive

Handle 0x0804

   DMI type 8, 9 bytes.

   Port Connector Information

      Internal Reference Designator: USB

      Internal Connector Type: None

      External Reference Designator: Not Specified

      External Connector Type: Access Bus (USB)

      Port Type: USB

Handle 0x0805

   DMI type 126, 9 bytes.

   Inactive

Handle 0x0806

   DMI type 8, 9 bytes.

   Port Connector Information

      Internal Reference Designator: MONITOR

      Internal Connector Type: None

      External Reference Designator: Not Specified

      External Connector Type: DB-15 female

      Port Type: Video Port

Handle 0x0808

   DMI type 126, 9 bytes.

   Inactive

Handle 0x0809

   DMI type 8, 9 bytes.

   Port Connector Information

      Internal Reference Designator: IrDA

      Internal Connector Type: None

      External Reference Designator: Not Specified

      External Connector Type: Infrared

      Port Type: Other

Handle 0x080A

   DMI type 126, 9 bytes.

   Inactive

Handle 0x080B

   DMI type 8, 9 bytes.

   Port Connector Information

      Internal Reference Designator: FireWire

      Internal Connector Type: None

      External Reference Designator: Not Specified

      External Connector Type: IEEE 1394

      Port Type: Firewire (IEEE P1394)

Handle 0x080C

   DMI type 8, 9 bytes.

   Port Connector Information

      Internal Reference Designator: Modem

      Internal Connector Type: None

      External Reference Designator: Not Specified

      External Connector Type: RJ-11

      Port Type: Modem Port

Handle 0x080D

   DMI type 8, 9 bytes.

   Port Connector Information

      Internal Reference Designator: Ethernet

      Internal Connector Type: None

      External Reference Designator: Not Specified

      External Connector Type: RJ-45

      Port Type: Network Port

Handle 0x0900

   DMI type 9, 13 bytes.

   System Slot Information

      Designation: PCMCIA 0

      Type: 32-bit PC Card (PCMCIA)

      Current Usage: Available

      Length: Other

      ID: Adapter 0, Socket 0

      Characteristics:

         5.0 V is provided

         3.3 V is provided

         PC Card-16 is supported

         Cardbus is supported

         Zoom Video is supported

         Modem ring resume is supported

Handle 0x0902

   DMI type 126, 13 bytes.

   Inactive

Handle 0x0904

   DMI type 9, 13 bytes.

   System Slot Information

      Designation: MiniPCI

      Type: 32-bit Other

      Current Usage: Available

      Length: Other

      Characteristics:

         5.0 V is provided

         3.3 V is provided

         PME signal is supported

Handle 0x0A00

   DMI type 10, 6 bytes.

   On Board Device Information

      Type: Video

      Status: Enabled

      Description: Intel MGM Graphics

Handle 0x0A01

   DMI type 10, 6 bytes.

   On Board Device Information

      Type: Sound

      Status: Enabled

      Description: Sigmatel 9750

Handle 0x0B00

   DMI type 11, 5 bytes.

   OEM Strings

      String 1: Dell System

      String 2: 5[0003]

Handle 0x0D00

   DMI type 13, 22 bytes.

   BIOS Language Information

      Installable Languages: 1

         en|US|iso8859-1

      Currently Installed Language: en|US|iso8859-1

Handle 0x1000

   DMI type 16, 15 bytes.

   Physical Memory Array

      Location: System Board Or Motherboard

      Use: System Memory

      Error Correction Type: None

      Maximum Capacity: 2 GB

      Error Information Handle: Not Provided

      Number Of Devices: 2

Handle 0x1100

   DMI type 17, 27 bytes.

   Memory Device

      Array Handle: 0x1000

      Error Information Handle: Not Provided

      Total Width: 64 bits

      Data Width: 64 bits

      Size: 512 MB

      Form Factor: DIMM

      Set: None

      Locator: DIMM_A

      Bank Locator: Not Specified

      Type: DDR

      Type Detail: Synchronous

      Speed: 333 MHz (3.0 ns)

      Manufacturer: Not Specified

      Serial Number: Not Specified

      Asset Tag: Not Specified

      Part Number:                 

Handle 0x1101

   DMI type 17, 27 bytes.

   Memory Device

      Array Handle: 0x1000

      Error Information Handle: Not Provided

      Total Width: 64 bits

      Data Width: 64 bits

      Size: 512 MB

      Form Factor: DIMM

      Set: None

      Locator: DIMM_B

      Bank Locator: Not Specified

      Type: DDR

      Type Detail: Synchronous

      Speed: 333 MHz (3.0 ns)

      Manufacturer: Not Specified

      Serial Number: Not Specified

      Asset Tag: Not Specified

      Part Number:                 

Handle 0x1300

   DMI type 19, 15 bytes.

   Memory Array Mapped Address

      Starting Address: 0x00000000000

      Ending Address: 0x0000009FFFF

      Range Size: 640 kB

      Physical Array Handle: 0x1000

      Partition Width: 0

Handle 0x1301

   DMI type 19, 15 bytes.

   Memory Array Mapped Address

      Starting Address: 0x00000100000

      Ending Address: 0x0003FFFFFFF

      Range Size: 1023 MB

      Physical Array Handle: 0x1000

      Partition Width: 0

Handle 0x1400

   DMI type 20, 19 bytes.

   Memory Device Mapped Address

      Starting Address: 0x00000000000

      Ending Address: 0x0000009FFFF

      Range Size: 640 kB

      Physical Device Handle: 0x1100

      Memory Array Mapped Address Handle: 0x1300

      Partition Row Position: 1

Handle 0x1401

   DMI type 20, 19 bytes.

   Memory Device Mapped Address

      Starting Address: 0x00000100000

      Ending Address: 0x0001FFFFFFF

      Range Size: 511 MB

      Physical Device Handle: 0x1100

      Memory Array Mapped Address Handle: 0x1301

      Partition Row Position: 1

Handle 0x1402

   DMI type 20, 19 bytes.

   Memory Device Mapped Address

      Starting Address: 0x00020000000

      Ending Address: 0x0003FFFFFFF

      Range Size: 512 MB

      Physical Device Handle: 0x1101

      Memory Array Mapped Address Handle: 0x1301

      Partition Row Position: 1

Handle 0x1500

   DMI type 21, 7 bytes.

   Built-in Pointing Device

      Type: Touch Pad

      Interface: Bus Mouse

      Buttons: 2

Handle 0x1600

   DMI type 22, 26 bytes.

   Portable Battery

      Location: Sys. Battery Bay

      Manufacturer: Sony            

      Name: DELL 0000Y88    

      Design Capacity: 31820 mWh

      Design Voltage: 14800 mV

      SBDS Version: 1.0

      Maximum Error: 4%

      SBDS Serial Number: A5E8

      SBDS Manufacture Date: 2004-09-23

      SBDS Chemistry: LION            

      OEM-specific Information: 0x00000001

Handle 0x1601

   DMI type 126, 26 bytes.

   Inactive

Handle 0x1602

   DMI type 126, 26 bytes.

   Inactive

Handle 0x1B00

   DMI type 27, 12 bytes.

   Cooling Device

      Type: Fan

      Status: OK

      OEM-specific Information: 0x0000DD00

Handle 0x1C00

   DMI type 28, 20 bytes.

   Temperature Probe

      Description: CPU Internal Temperature

      Location: Processor

      Status: OK

      Maximum Value: 127.0 deg C

      Minimum Value 0.0 deg C

      Resolution: 1.000 deg C

      Tolerance: 0.5 deg C

      Accuracy: Unknown

      OEM-specific Information: 0x0000DC00

Handle 0x1F00

   DMI type 31, 28 bytes.

   Boot Integrity Services Entry Point

Handle 0x2000

   DMI type 32, 11 bytes.

   System Boot Information

      Status: No errors detected

Handle 0xB000

   DMI type 176, 5 bytes.

   OEM-specific Type

      Header and Data:

         B0 05 00 B0 00

Handle 0xB100

   DMI type 177, 12 bytes.

   OEM-specific Type

      Header and Data:

         B1 0C 00 B1 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

Handle 0xD000

   DMI type 208, 10 bytes.

   OEM-specific Type

      Header and Data:

         D0 0A 00 D0 01 04 FE 00 64 01

Handle 0xD100

   DMI type 209, 12 bytes.

   OEM-specific Type

      Header and Data:

         D1 0C 00 D1 00 00 00 03 04 07 80 05

Handle 0xD200

   DMI type 210, 12 bytes.

   OEM-specific Type

      Header and Data:

         D2 0C 00 D2 F8 03 04 03 06 80 04 05

Handle 0xD300

   DMI type 211, 13 bytes.

   OEM-specific Type

      Header and Data:

         D3 0D 00 D3 01 04 02 01 00 00 00 00 02

      Strings:

         Back of System

                 

                 

Handle 0xD800

   DMI type 216, 9 bytes.

   OEM-specific Type

      Header and Data:

         D8 09 00 D8 01 03 01 F0 03

      Strings:

         Intel Corp.

          

         3240

          

Handle 0xD900

   DMI type 217, 8 bytes.

   OEM-specific Type

      Header and Data:

         D9 08 00 D9 01 02 01 03

      Strings:

         US-101

         Proprietary

Handle 0xDB00

   DMI type 219, 9 bytes.

   OEM-specific Type

      Header and Data:

         DB 09 00 DB 03 01 02 03 FF

      Strings:

         System Device Bay

         Floppy, Battery, CD-ROM, CD-RW, Hard Disk, DVD

         CDRW+DVD  

Handle 0xDB80

   DMI type 126, 9 bytes.

   Inactive

Handle 0xDB81

   DMI type 126, 9 bytes.

   Inactive

Handle 0xDC00

   DMI type 220, 22 bytes.

   OEM-specific Type

      Header and Data:

         DC 16 00 DC 01 F0 00 00 02 F0 00 00 00 00 03 F0

         04 F0 00 00 00 00

Handle 0xDD00

   DMI type 221, 19 bytes.

   OEM-specific Type

      Header and Data:

         DD 13 00 DD 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

         00 00 00

Handle 0xD400

   DMI type 212, 237 bytes.

   OEM-specific Type

      Header and Data:

         D4 ED 00 D4 70 00 71 00 00 10 2D 2E 5C 00 78 BF

         40 5D 00 78 BF 00 5E 00 23 FE 01 5F 00 23 FE 00

         65 00 21 F7 00 66 00 21 F7 08 F1 00 21 FC 00 F2

         00 21 FC 01 F3 00 21 FC 02 0F 00 26 F8 00 11 00

         26 F8 01 05 00 26 F8 02 12 00 26 F8 03 06 00 26

         F8 04 31 00 26 8F 00 32 00 26 8F 10 33 00 26 8F

         20 34 00 26 8F 30 35 00 26 8F 40 07 00 25 F8 00

         0B 00 25 F8 01 0C 00 25 F8 02 0D 00 25 F8 03 28

         00 23 F3 00 29 00 23 F3 04 2A 00 23 F3 08 2B 00

         58 00 00 2C 00 59 00 00 E7 00 1D F3 04 E6 00 1D

         F3 00 0E 01 23 FD 00 0F 01 23 FD 02 9B 00 23 EF

         10 9C 00 23 EF 00 87 00 11 FD 02 88 00 11 FD 00

         E8 00 23 DF 00 E9 00 23 DF 20 17 01 22 F7 00 18

         01 22 F7 08 12 01 34 FB 04 13 01 34 FB 00 08 00

         1D DF 00 03 00 1D DF 00 FF FF 00 00 00

Handle 0xD401

   DMI type 212, 132 bytes.

   OEM-specific Type

      Header and Data:

         D4 84 01 D4 70 00 71 00 03 40 49 4A 42 00 48 7F

         80 43 00 48 7F 00 55 00 47 BF 00 6D 00 47 BF 40

         0C 01 46 FB 04 0D 01 46 FB 00 14 01 46 E7 00 15

         01 46 E7 08 16 01 46 E7 10 0A 01 48 EF 10 0B 01

         48 EF 00 2D 00 48 DF 20 2E 00 48 DF 00 A8 00 48

         FC 01 A9 00 48 FC 00 B2 00 48 FC 02 11 01 48 BF

         00 10 01 48 BF 40 F0 00 46 DF 20 ED 00 46 DF 00

         EA 00 67 F3 00 EB 00 67 F3 04 EC 00 67 F3 08 FF

         FF 00 00 00

Handle 0xDE00

   DMI type 222, 13 bytes.

   OEM-specific Type

      Header and Data:

         DE 0D 00 DE 01 02 FF FF 00 00 00 00 00

Handle 0x7F00

   DMI type 127, 4 bytes.

   End Of Table

```

----------

## saimonm

I tried recompiling the kernel with the following CFLAGS:

```

CFLAGS="-march=i686 -mtune=pentium3 -O2 -mmmx -msse -msse2 -funroll-loops -pipe

-mfpmath=sse,387 -fomit-frame-pointer"

```

Made no difference.  :Sad: 

----------

## jmack1010

Although I don't really think that it affects yoiur problem, you must upgrade to gcc 3.4 to get true centrino support, however, the compiler still isn't nearly as optimized as the windows compiler for the centrino.  the cflags for the centrino are :

-march=pentium-m 

that being said, have you checked acpi.sf.net for a dsdt patch for you laptop?  It sounds to me that your dsdt is messed up?  There are instructions on acpi on how to modify your dsdt, it is rather easy  and you use the intel decompiler, there is a link on the website.  Anyway, there might be an already newly prepared dsdt for you laptop as well.  Another thing you should most definitely do is surf the Dell website for an update to your bios.  I didn't look to see if you listed it in your post or if you said that you already did that, but dell has made their bios's much more linux compatible in the last several versions.  Def. worth checking out.

Joe

----------

## saimonm

Hi Joe,

Thanks for the suggestions.

I had already decompiled my dsdt using iasl. I've posted the compilation warnings (see https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=289907#2075452). 

As I didn't get any errors I'm assuming that my dsdt is more or less ok. Maybe my assumption is very wrong though?

I also checked for a dsdt for my dell from acpi.sf.net but they don't have one.

I also had upgraded my bios to the latest available bios (A09) for this laptop.

As I mentioned in my first post, I was considering to upgrade to gcc 3.4.x to enable the centrino support but as it's still masked I was wary.

I'm also not really convinced that this is due to the compiler optimizations or not.

Right now I've run out of ideas on what to do?  :Sad: 

I might try to fix the dsdt warnings. (I even tried to fool acpi into thinking I was running winxp by passing in a boot option but that did nothing either).

I'm running out of steam...

----------

## jmack1010

Well, 3.4.3 is stable, occasionally to compile a package you may have to use 3.3.x, however, it is very rare, and easily accomplished with gcc-config, and changing your cflags backt o pentium3.  Having said this, i understand you are running out of steam.  I hate dealing with acpi problems too! 

I am really not sure what to suggest, however, people have def. got acpi working with your laptop.  So it does work, at least somewhat.  This is a page on your laptop with fedora core 2, it addresses acpi.  However, I don't know how applicable it is.

http://www.ccd.uab.es/~jordicj/linux/inspiron510m.php3

----------

## saimonm

Thanks Joe,

Well I might just go ahead and tried gcc 3.4.3 (I've got nothing to lose this a brand new install and I'm not getting any further anyway.)

Yeah, this is what's pissing me off, that I've found at least three guys with the same machine, and which are running linux fine (Not gentoo mind you).

Yah, I had already seen Jordi's page and was trying out his suggestion's but his kernel was slightly older and 2.6.10r6 seemed to have fixed his problem.

What I'll try doing is get this thread to more people (i.e. the three guys with 510m's, the dell support forums and the acpi.sf.net mailing list).

Barring that, I'm pretty stuck.

One other thing that worries me is that I have nothing under 

 *Quote:*   

> /sys/devices/cpu/cpu0/

 

Does that appear only if acpi is working properly or am I missing something else? Also a bunch of things appear to be missing from /proc/acpi???

Anyway.....  :Smile: 

Cheers and thanks for your advice.

----------

## spblinux

Hi,

I am running the 2.6.10 kernel from kernel.org on my 510m (bios A08) without any acpi patches and speedstep does work (see output of lsmod below); compiled inside a chroot gentoo environment with gcc 3.3.4. - Pentium M 1.7 stepping 6 (/proc/cpuinfo)

(My kernel config is about the same as for SPBLinux 2.1b12 which uses 2.6.9; the 2.6.9 config is at http://sf.spblinux.net in the download section.)

Regards, Christian

********** output of lsmod **************************

Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted

af_packet 12424 0 - Live 0xf8a01000

nls_iso8859_1 3200 2 - Live 0xf8995000

smbfs 47224 0 - Live 0xf8988000

fusion 21188 0 - Live 0xf89f4000

psmouse 14344 0 - Live 0xf897e000

usbmouse 3712 0 - Live 0xf8977000

agpgart 18344 0 - Live 0xf89ee000

arc4 1152 1 - Live 0xf897c000

ieee80211_crypt_wep 3268 1 - Live 0xf8944000

ipw2200 97900 0 - Live 0xf895e000

firmware_class 6016 1 ipw2200, Live 0xf8938000

ieee80211 26276 1 ipw2200, Live 0xf892b000

ieee80211_crypt 2760 2 ieee80211_crypt_wep,ieee80211, Live 0xf8924000

yenta_socket 14208 0 - Live 0xf8933000

pcmcia_core 32704 1 yenta_socket, Live 0xf893b000

reiserfs 177872 1 - Live 0xf8997000

ntfs 85104 0 - Live 0xf8948000

speedstep_centrino 5332 1 - Live 0xf8928000

speedstep_lib 2308 0 - Live 0xf8904000

cpufreq_userspace 4192 0 - Live 0xf8908000

cpufreq_powersave 896 1 - Live 0xf8906000

freq_table 1668 1 speedstep_centrino, Live 0xf8867000

thermal 9608 0 - Live 0xf8920000

processor 13100 2 speedstep_centrino,thermal, Live 0xf884f000

fan 2948 0 - Live 0xf8839000

button 4496 0 - Live 0xf8901000

battery 7172 0 - Live 0xf882b000

ac 3204 0 - Live 0xf882e000

squashfs 27700 5 - Live 0xf890b000

loop 49292 0 - Live 0xf8859000

usbkbd 4864 0 - Live 0xf881c000

usb_storage 25728 0 - Live 0xf8877000

sd_mod 10640 0 - Live 0xf8855000

scsi_mod 50656 2 usb_storage,sd_mod, Live 0xf8869000

nls_iso8859_15 3712 1 - Live 0xf8837000

nls_cp850 3968 0 - Live 0xf8822000

nls_cp437 4736 2 - Live 0xf881f000

ehci_hcd 22148 0 - Live 0xf8830000

uhci_hcd 23952 0 - Live 0xf8824000

usbcore 74744 6 usbmouse,usbkbd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd, Live 0xf883b000

----------

## saimonm

Hi Christian,

I'm currently using 2.6.10 gentoo-dev-sources. I'll try with the vanilla 2.6.10 and see. 

Thanks for that, at least now I know that someone has done it on my mahcine (Though perhaps my cpu is of a different VID# variant than yours).

I'll give it a go.

I would appreciate it though if you could either post your entire kernel config (2.6.10) or post it too me privately (saimonmoore@gmail.com).

Thanks again.

Saimon

----------

## spblinux

Hi Saimon,

my kernel config can be found at http://www.spblinux.de/spb2/saimon/

Regards, Christian

----------

## fimbulvetr

Just joining in here, but I'm gonna recommend at least a few things.

Number 1: Remove your kernel source, completely. Some of those errors I saw above have happened to me with a corrupted/not perfect source.

Number 2: Use somebody elses working conf. Don't change it at all. We need to eliminate as many variables as possible and if you take someone elses working conf and modify it, you haven't eliminated anything.

I have the same proc as you (On a dell d800), and it's working fine here.

```
dvmgentoo root # cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/*

0

1600000

1600000

600000

1600000 1600000 1400000 1200000 1000000 800000 600000

ondemand powersave userspace performance

1600000

centrino

performance

1600000

1596000

```

```
dvmgentoo root # cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 9

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1600MHz

stepping        : 5

cpu MHz         : 1594.947

cache size      : 1024 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr mce cx8 sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 tm pbe est tm2

bogomips        : 3153.9
```

Like I said, just to be safe, re-emerge your 2.6.10 source after you've completely rm -rf'd (or moved) both /usr/src/linux-2.6.10-r6 (or whatever) _and_ /lib/modules/2.6.10 or whatever.

Then, compile with the new config. get the new kernel working...who cares of you don't have network drivers, you can get them working later.

Heres my .conf

http://sun.zimdar.com/dvm/config

Once you have the new source, make that .config, you may need to run a make oldconfig (not quite sure, because that config is for 2.6.11-rc3-nitro0). Then a make, make modules_install, make install. (Or whatever your standard rebuild is).

Let me know if I can getcha anything else, just don't forget to get new source.

----------

## saimonm

Hi fimbulvetr,

Thanks a lot for your suggestions. I will try all this out and let you guys know.

Thanks,

Saimon

----------

## hoerbe

Hi saimonm

I've the same cpu as yu but 1.50MhZ and speedstep never worked.

Today I found this patch:

http://localhost.ruhr.de/~stefan/acerTM292/patches/cpufreq-speedstep-dothan-3.patch

AND IT WORKS!! Even with 2.6.10-gentoo-r7.

Buen fin de semana

----------

## fimbulvetr

I'll be damned hoerbe, I think that's his problem.

One thing that bothered me is his /proc/cpuinfo recognized his proc as:

 1.60GHz 

Mine, on the other hand is:

 1600MHz

So I had an inkling that it was a different type of cpu, albeit the same one. 

That patch looks promising.

----------

## hoerbe

Yes, maybe it's a different type. Watch his "model". It's 13 like mine and not 9 like yours... Maybe everyone with "model: 13" needs this patch!

----------

## saimonm

Hi, 

I've seen that patch already. It was suggested to me by someone over at the acpi-dev lists. However, other guys on the list pointed out that the Dothan chip comes in one of 4 or 6 VID# variants. That patch assumes your variety is VID#C. 

If you're lucky and your chip just happens to be of the VID#C variety (Or it's a variant whose voltages are more or less compatible with those specified by VID#C , then the patch will work. But apparently it's very risky in that you could in theory damage your cpu if it's not.

The main problem is that it appears to be very difficult to distinguish between VID# variants, otherwise it would be a simple matter of modifying the patch accordingly.

It appears that someone on the acpi-del list has worked out a way of identiying which variant is installed. I'll be having a look tonight.

I'll let you know how it all goes.

Saimon

----------

## saimonm

Hi,

Sorry for the late response, I got really frustrated with this and I left it for quite a while and concentrated on

other things I needed to configure.

I finally got back to it recently, and gave it another stab.

It appears that Tucker, was right all along, when he said:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hope, thats the solution. By the way, your second dmesg-output showed the same error with disabled speedstep-centrino. That can't be. Probably forgot to mount /boot ?? 
> 
> 

 

I must have obviously forgotten to have mounted /boot all those times, because I mounted /boot and recompiled the kernel and everything started to work.

I feel like such a dork, having pulled so many people in to this 'problem' when there really never was any. I'm very sorry for that.

For the record I'm enclosing my kernel.config (though pretty soon I'll be sticking up a description of my trip to configuring my laptop with gentoo linux and it'll all be included there):

```

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.10-gentoo-r6

# Thu Apr  7 07:22:54 2005

#

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION="basic"

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_KOBJECT_UEVENT=y

# CONFIG_IKCONFIG is not set

CONFIG_EMBEDDED=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS is not set

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_FUNCTIONS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LABELS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LOOPS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_JUMPS=0

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD is not set

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

CONFIG_MPENTIUMM=y

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL is not set

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_I8K=m

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

# CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_HIGHPTE=y

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

# CONFIG_REGPARM is not set

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND is not set

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=m

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=m

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=m

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_24_API is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=m

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL is not set

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

# CONFIG_PCI_MSI is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC is not set

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

#

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

#

CONFIG_PCCARD=m

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_OBSOLETE is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA=m

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

#

# PC-card bridges

#

CONFIG_YENTA=m

# CONFIG_PD6729 is not set

# CONFIG_I82092 is not set

# CONFIG_TCIC is not set

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI=m

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_FAKE=m

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_IBM is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI=m

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_CPCI is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_PCIE is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_SHPC is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=m

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=m

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=m

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

CONFIG_MTD=m

# CONFIG_MTD_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_PARTITIONS is not set

CONFIG_MTD_CONCAT=m

#

# User Modules And Translation Layers

#

CONFIG_MTD_CHAR=m

CONFIG_MTD_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_MTD_BLOCK_RO=m

CONFIG_FTL=m

CONFIG_NFTL=m

CONFIG_NFTL_RW=y

CONFIG_INFTL=m

#

# RAM/ROM/Flash chip drivers

#

CONFIG_MTD_CFI=m

CONFIG_MTD_JEDECPROBE=m

CONFIG_MTD_GEN_PROBE=m

# CONFIG_MTD_CFI_ADV_OPTIONS is not set

CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_1=y

CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_2=y

CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_4=y

# CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_8 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_16 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_32 is not set

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I1=y

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I2=y

# CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I4 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I8 is not set

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_INTELEXT=m

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_AMDSTD=m

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_AMDSTD_RETRY=0

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_STAA=m

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_UTIL=m

CONFIG_MTD_RAM=m

CONFIG_MTD_ROM=m

CONFIG_MTD_ABSENT=m

#

# Mapping drivers for chip access

#

# CONFIG_MTD_COMPLEX_MAPPINGS is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_PHYSMAP is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_SC520CDP is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_SCx200_DOCFLASH is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_AMD76XROM is not set

CONFIG_MTD_ICHXROM=m

CONFIG_MTD_SCB2_FLASH=m

CONFIG_MTD_L440GX=m

#

# Self-contained MTD device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MTD_PMC551 is not set

CONFIG_MTD_SLRAM=m

CONFIG_MTD_PHRAM=m

# CONFIG_MTD_MTDRAM is not set

CONFIG_MTD_BLKMTD=m

#

# Disk-On-Chip Device Drivers

#

# CONFIG_MTD_DOC2000 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_DOC2001 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_DOC2001PLUS is not set

#

# NAND Flash Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_MTD_NAND=m

# CONFIG_MTD_NAND_VERIFY_WRITE is not set

CONFIG_MTD_NAND_IDS=m

# CONFIG_MTD_NAND_DISKONCHIP is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_CML1=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_PCMCIA=m

# CONFIG_PARPORT_OTHER is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_1284 is not set

#

# Plug and Play support

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

CONFIG_PARIDE=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PARPORT=y

#

# Parallel IDE high-level drivers

#

CONFIG_PARIDE_PD=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PCD=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PF=m

# CONFIG_PARIDE_PT is not set

CONFIG_PARIDE_PG=m

#

# Parallel IDE protocol modules

#

# CONFIG_PARIDE_ATEN is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_BPCK is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_BPCK6 is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_COMM is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_DSTR is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_FIT2 is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_FIT3 is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_EPAT is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_EPIA is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_FRIQ is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_FRPW is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_KBIC is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_KTTI is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_ON20 is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_ON26 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_LBD=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=m

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_WCACHE is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=m

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=m

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=m

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O=m

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_AHCI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA21XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA22XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2300 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6312 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# PCMCIA SCSI adapter support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_FDOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_NINJA_SCSI is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_QLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_SYM53C500 is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OUI_DB=y

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXTRA_CONFIG_ROMS is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Texas Instruments PCILynx requires I2C

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=m

#

# Protocol Drivers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2_PHYS_DMA is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_CMP=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_AMDTP=m

#

# I2O device support

#

CONFIG_I2O=m

CONFIG_I2O_CONFIG=m

CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_I2O_SCSI=m

CONFIG_I2O_PROC=m

#

# Networking support

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

CONFIG_NET_IPIP=m

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE=m

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE_BROADCAST is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

CONFIG_INET_AH=m

CONFIG_INET_ESP=m

CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP=m

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_IP_TCPDIAG=y

# CONFIG_IP_TCPDIAG_IPV6 is not set

#

# IP: Virtual Server Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TFTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_AMANDA is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PKTTYPE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HELPER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STATE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_REALM is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_COMMENT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HASHLIMIT is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_LOCAL is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLASSIFY=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NOTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=m

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

CONFIG_IP_SCTP=m

# CONFIG_SCTP_DBG_MSG is not set

# CONFIG_SCTP_DBG_OBJCNT is not set

# CONFIG_SCTP_HMAC_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_SCTP_HMAC_SHA1 is not set

CONFIG_SCTP_HMAC_MD5=y

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

CONFIG_LLC=m

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

CONFIG_IPX=m

# CONFIG_IPX_INTERN is not set

CONFIG_ATALK=m

# CONFIG_DEV_APPLETALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

CONFIG_NETPOLL=y

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_RX is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_TRAP is not set

CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER=y

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

CONFIG_IRDA=m

#

# IrDA protocols

#

CONFIG_IRLAN=m

# CONFIG_IRNET is not set

CONFIG_IRCOMM=m

CONFIG_IRDA_ULTRA=y

#

# IrDA options

#

CONFIG_IRDA_CACHE_LAST_LSAP=y

CONFIG_IRDA_FAST_RR=y

# CONFIG_IRDA_DEBUG is not set

#

# Infrared-port device drivers

#

#

# SIR device drivers

#

CONFIG_IRTTY_SIR=m

#

# Dongle support

#

# CONFIG_DONGLE is not set

#

# Old SIR device drivers

#

CONFIG_IRPORT_SIR=m

#

# Old Serial dongle support

#

# CONFIG_DONGLE_OLD is not set

#

# FIR device drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_IRDA=m

# CONFIG_SIGMATEL_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_VLSI_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

CONFIG_E100=m

# CONFIG_E100_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

CONFIG_S2IO=m

# CONFIG_S2IO_NAPI is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

#

# Obsolete Wireless cards support (pre-802.11)

#

# CONFIG_STRIP is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_WAVELAN is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_NETWAVE is not set

#

# Wireless 802.11 Frequency Hopping cards support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_RAYCS is not set

#

# Wireless 802.11b ISA/PCI cards support

#

# CONFIG_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_ATMEL is not set

#

# Wireless 802.11b Pcmcia/Cardbus cards support

#

# CONFIG_AIRO_CS is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_WL3501 is not set

#

# Prism GT/Duette 802.11(a/b/g) PCI/Cardbus support

#

# CONFIG_PRISM54 is not set

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

#

# PCMCIA network device support

#

CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA=y

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C589 is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C574 is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_FMVJ18X is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_PCNET is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_NMCLAN is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_SMC91C92 is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRC2PS is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_AXNET is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

CONFIG_PPP=m

# CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

# CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY is not set

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_PPPOE=m

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

CONFIG_NETCONSOLE=m

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input I/O drivers

#

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_GAMEPORT=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=m

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2=m

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR=y

CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT=m

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CS=m

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=y

# CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_PPDEV=m

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set

#

# IPMI

#

CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER=m

# CONFIG_IPMI_PANIC_EVENT is not set

CONFIG_IPMI_DEVICE_INTERFACE=m

CONFIG_IPMI_SI=m

CONFIG_IPMI_WATCHDOG=m

CONFIG_IPMI_POWEROFF=m

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM is not set

CONFIG_NVRAM=m

CONFIG_RTC=m

CONFIG_GEN_RTC=m

# CONFIG_GEN_RTC_X is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL_MCH=y

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

CONFIG_DRM_I810=m

CONFIG_DRM_I830=m

CONFIG_DRM_I915=m

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

#

# PCMCIA character devices

#

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK_CS is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# I2C support

#

# CONFIG_I2C is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="1024x765@75"

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

#

# Logo configuration

#

CONFIG_LOGO=y

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y

#

# Speakup console speech

#

# CONFIG_SPEAKUP is not set

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DEFAULT="none"

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

# CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

#

# USB devices

#

CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO=m

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

#

# PCMCIA devices

#

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set

CONFIG_USB_MIDI=m

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support' may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_RW_DETECT=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EGALAX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Video4Linux support is needed for USB Multimedia device support

#

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TIGL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETKIT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB ATM/DSL drivers

#

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# MMC/SD Card support

#

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

CONFIG_ROMFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_TMPFS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

CONFIG_SQUASHFS=m

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3 is not set

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5 is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3 is not set

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_REMOTE="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_CIFS=y

# CONFIG_CIFS_STATS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_EXPERIMENTAL is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

CONFIG_CODA_FS=m

# CONFIG_CODA_FS_OLD_API is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL is not set

CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_LDM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION is not set

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737=m

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869=m

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ASCII is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7=m

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

#

# Profiling support

#

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

# CONFIG_4KSTACKS is not set

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=m

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

```

----------

## mlivingstone

Hi!

I just noticed this thread and since you have not marked your first post solved, I thought I would comment. I have a Toshiba Tecra A3 which has a Celeron M 370 (1.5GHz) and when I compiled 2.6.11-gentoo-r5 a few days ago, it has all the Mobile Pentium options which have proved to work just as well for the Celeron M.

HTH

MarkL

----------

## saimonm

Hi Mark,

Sorry I should have marked it as solved (Done). 

Thanks for the comment in any case.

Regrads,

Saimon

----------

